# UFC 89: Leben vs. Bisping Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 89: BISPING vs. LEBEN*
Date: 10/18/2008
Event Type: International Event
Location: The National Indoor Arena (Birmingham, England)​

----------


Main Card Bouts:


[16-1-0] *Michael Bisping* vs. *Chris Leben* [18-4-0]

[13-0-0] *Lyoto Machida* vs. *Thiago Silva* [13-0-0]

[13-4-1] *Keith Jardine* vs. *Brandon Vera* [9-2-0]

[5-2-0] *Rameau Sokoudjou* vs. *Luiz Cane* [8-1-0]

[9-3-1] *Paul Taylor* vs. *Chris Lytle* [25-16-5]

[7-0-0] *Paul Kelly* vs. *Marcus Davis* [14-4-0] 


----------


Preliminary Bouts:


[19-6-0] *Dan Hardy* vs. *Akihiro Gono* [28-12-7]

[9-0-0] *Shane Carwin* vs. *Neil Wain* [4-0-0]

[12-10-0] *Jess Liaudin* vs. *David Bielkheden* [12-6-0]

[10-2-0] *Terry Etim* vs. *Sam Stout* [13-4-1]

[10-5-0] *Samy Schiavo* vs. *Per Eklund* [12-3-1]

[15-2-0] *David Baron* vs. *Jim Miller* [11-1-0]


----------


On Saturday, October 18th, the UFC returns to the United Kingdom for UFC 89: BISPING vs. LEBEN, from The National Indoor Arena in Birmingham, England.

After dropping down to 185 lbs., Micheal "The Count" Bisping has absolutely steam rolled through his first two opponents. Now, he sets his sites on the heavy-handed striker, Chris "The Crippler" Leben in an explosive Middleweight match-up.

UFC 89: BISPING vs. LEBEN - Saturday, October 18th, live on SpikeTV from Birmingham, UK.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Leben is going to beat Bisping, and Silva is going to be the first man to defeat Machida!


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Bisping is gonna beat Leben and the Taylor / Lytle Fight will be FOTN


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Taylor Lytle is going to be one of the best fights of the year. I hope Lytle stands and bangs with him, no doubt that Lytle would beat his ass on the ground.

I've got Bisping beating Leben and THIAGO ending Lyotos' reign of terror. Good card, depth wise.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I've got:
Leben
Machida
Vera
Cain
Lytle
Davis


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Leben brings a strong gameplan to the fight i think its going to be a good striking fest but i see Bisping knocking him out in the second.


----------



## NoMoreMrNiceGuy (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm sure this is a good event but I'm just curious how the hell did these 2 clowns get the main event? lol (leben vs bisping)


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Im pretty psyched about htis card unfortunately im going on holiday to Japan so I shall miss it  On the bright side though im going to Japan 

However my picks are

Michael Bisping 

Lyoto Machida

Keith Jardine 

Luiz Cane

Chris Lytle 

Paul Kelly


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Shit man, Baron vs Miller and Hardy vs Gono will be fireworks. Sucks that they're pre-lims, but oh well. Bielkheden vs Liaudin should rule, too. 

Machida is going to tool Thiago Silva something vicious. While Silva's a good fighter, he is nowhere near Lyoto's level. His sloppy ass stand-up won't help him and he won't be able to take Lyoto down. If he does, Lyoto will just get back up.

As for the rest of the card, Sokky, Vera, Bisping, Davis, Lytle, Bielkheden, Carwin, Etim, Eklund, Gono and Miller.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Jess is about to feel some deadly GnP.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Just brought my tickets can't wait.

Great Card I'm taking Bisping & Silva.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Good job by the UFC to sign Baron. Since he beat Mach I've been waiting to see him fight again (even though he was getting beaten up until that point a win over a guy like Mach is still impressive).

Plus, we get to see Sokky again, and him vs Cane will be the goods. Like a bunch of people have been saying, this card isn't top heavy, but has really good depth all the way through. Reminds me of 78 in that way.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

This card is amazing, I don't get some people. Didn't Bisping headline an event in UFC 78 already. Machida vs Silva is my most looked forward to fight. Silva will be very aggresive and Machida will finish him.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

I hate that two of my favorite fighters are trading gloves in this one, but I'm picking Machida. I hope Lyoto can finish this one, it would really get some people behind him if he can clear out Silva.

Leban I'm rooting for to crush Bisping, I've never liked either of these fighters but Leban has been pulling me in lately. I'm hoping they stand up and bang, if Bisping can't finish Leban standing I can't see him deserving a shot against Anderson.

Jardine/Vera is up there. I'm not so convinced on Vera at LHW, and I think Jardine is going to be too powerful for him from the start and lay a whooping on Brandon, but Vera has heavy hands as well.


----------



## Kongo's MMA Gym (May 6, 2008)

*UFC 8 9 : BISPING v LEBEN*

* WOW This Is A Fu*kin Crazy Fightcard For Mother Old England , I Live In Manchester & Shall Pop To Birmingham To Catch This Unreal UFC Event & IMO The Most Exciting Fights Often Take Place Over This Side Of The Water , Who Would Ever Imagined In The Last 12 Months We Would See Gonzaga KTFO Cro Cop , Rampage Jackson Unify The Pride & UFC Title's By Beating Dan Henderson , Future Hall Of Famer Matt Hughes Almost End His Career In Terrible Fashion & Finally See BJ " The Prodigy " Penn Finally Get His Hands Back On That Lightweight Title :thumb01: WOW :thumb01: IMO UFC 89 Will Be Fantastic & My Picks For The Night Are As Following ... Michael Bisping By Decision , Keith Jardine By K.O , Lyoto Machida By Ermmm Unanimous Decison :sign04: OoOo & The African Assasin To Win Knockout Of The Night :cool03:*


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing Bisping beat on Leben. Well, hopefully anyway!


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

I like this card, 6 fights on the main card aswell and they are all solid. Machida vs Silva is going to be a great fight. Both fighters have the same record and the winner should be very close to a title shot.

Hopefully Bisping beats Leben aswell.


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm taking, Bisping, Machida, Jardine.Taylor vs Lytle and Kelly vs Davis should be good fights also.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

I cant see Bisping KOing Leben, however i think Bispings excellent cardio and multiple strikes will win him the fight, Leben has a granite head so the only way i see the Count knocking him out is with a knee.
Bisping isnt going to trade, i see him peppering away with low kicks/jabs, really the outcome of this fight will be decided by the 3rd round where i believe Leben would have tired considerably and the Count taking full advantage.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

These are the people I think will win:

Michael Bisping
Lyoto Machida 
Brandon Vera
Rameau Sokoudjou
Chris Lytle
Marcus Davis

Dan Hardy
Shane Carwin
David Bielkheden
Sam Stout
Per Eklund
Jim Miller


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bisping -----/decision
Machida ------/tko 3rd
Vera----- tko/ko 2nd
Sokoudjou------- tko 1st
Lytle-------- SUB 2nd
Kelly ---------decision

Gono--------- submission 3rd
Carwin----------- tko 2nd
Bielkheden ---------decision
Stout ------------decision
Eklund----------- tko 2nd
Miller----------- tko 3rd

I've been going back and forth on Bisping/Leban, Hardy/Gono and I think Talyor has a chance to cut Lytle up again.


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bisbing,
Machida,
Vera, Cane,
Taylor,
Davis,
Hardy,
Carwin,
Liaudin,
Etim,
Eklund,
Barron


----------



## MMA Warrior (Jun 10, 2008)

This will put Bisping under a proper test for both being under the 185 division and facing the more difficult opponents 

Id love to see Silva beat Machida - I find it the most annoying thing how Machida runs for the entire fight


----------



## UFC TAPOUT (Sep 7, 2008)

*Machida vs Silva*

According to MMA Weekly, Silva has pulled out with a back injury. The UFC page still shows him on the card and no mention of an injury?

If this is true, who will be his replacement? 

Who would you like to see him fight?

Wanderlei or Rampage would be my choice. Either one would make a great fight.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*UFC 89.....excellent card.*

...Ummmm...the co-main event should have been Bisping & Leben. The Lyoto Machida/Thiago Silva fight should have been the main event. Both of them are 13-0 and it's going to be a very interesting fight. Machida could win it on the feet and is very elusive in avoiding getting hit. If Silva gets Machida to the ground, Silva's ground & pound is vicious. Only 1 of Silva's fights have gone to a decision. He is one tough dude that can take punishment. I can't pick this one. Both guys are awesome fighters and I believe it's going to be the fight of the night. I mentioned a while back that I wanted to see Machida & Silva bang. Finally it's gonna happen!
...Bisping/Leben could go either way. Bisping is a more well-rounded fighter but Leben has a good chin and has KO power. Bisping/Leben should be a good fight.
...I think Rashad Evans should fight the winner of Machida/Silva before getting his title shot. The LHW Belt is a hot potato because the Division is overflowing now with Rich Franklin & Anderson Silva at 205. Rampage & Wanderlie are still in the mix as well. Even if Evans wins the Title, he has a mountain to climb to defend it. Any of the LHW's mentioned above could stop Evans right in his tracks.


----------



## UFC TAPOUT (Sep 7, 2008)

ButalKO,

Silva is supposed to be out of the fight, due to an injury?(See post above-Machida vs Silva).

Who would you like to see replace Silva?


----------



## kingpin (Sep 9, 2008)

kilik said:


> I like this card, 6 fights on the main card aswell and they are all solid. Machida vs Silva is going to be a great fight. Both fighters have the same record and the winner should be very close to a title shot.
> 
> Hopefully Bisping beats Leben aswell.



If Bisping(or any fighter)cant beat Leben they should seriously think about retirement.Leben is an average fighter..no more..no less.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

UFC Tapout...you're right bro, Thiago Silva is out because of a back problem. Man was I looking forward to that fight for almost a year now. On mmaweekly.com it said that Joe Silva is trying to find a game replacement to fill Silva's slot. BRO....could be anybody at 205 and the Division is stacked higher than a triple cheeseburger...lol! Man...is this facinating now...what if it's Wanderlie or Rampage? Wouldn't that be a trip? I hope Joe Silva picks one of those two.

P.S. thx for the 411 on Silva UFC Tapout...


----------



## UFC TAPOUT (Sep 7, 2008)

No problem. Wow, a Wanderlei/Machida fight would be an awesome one to watch. Wanderlei appears hungry again and Machida would be put to the ultimate test.

A Jackson/Machida fight would also work. I think Machida would have a better chance vs Jackson then vs Wanderlei. Wanderlei came out blazing vs Jardine. He had "that look" he wasn't going to be stopped. 

We'll have to wait and see who they pick for Machida.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Jardine vs. Vera*

...ooooo This is gonna be good! Jardine might come out on the wrong side of another highlight reel though :thumb02:...poor Keith. Brandon Vera has every advantage in this fight. Keith won't go to the ground with him, and if Keith decides to stand and trade bombs with one of the best Muay Thai strikers in the game, that would spell disaster. Vera's kicks, elbows and especially those knees are vicious.
...Not to say Jardine's kicks aren't good cause they are, but not on Brandon Vera's level. Vera has a reach advantage in his kicks & punches. The only thing I see going for Jardine is that he is very unorthodox, which could pose a problem to Vera. I'm gonna take Vera all the way with a 1st or 2nd rd TKO or KO via knee or headkick...:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC TAPOUT (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess they scrapped Machida from the card?

Jardine vs Vera should be a great fight. They both should be hungry for a win. I hope they both come in looking to finish each other instead of just trying to win on points. If that is the case, it may end up being fight of the night.

They both have some nasty leg kicks, but Vera can take your head off. I like vera in this one as well, as long as he comes in hungry and in shape.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I see a repeat of Leben vs Martin. Leben will get beat in the stand up but will come out of nowhere with a huge shot that will drop Bisping.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

kingpin said:


> If Bisping(or any fighter)cant beat Leben they should seriously think about retirement.Leben is an average fighter..no more..no less.


Are you serious, Leben might not be a GREAT fighter, but saying anybody should be able to beat him lol. Leben his very heavy handed and he can handle his own when it goes to the ground. He just needs to work on cardio some more. He looked better last I saw him.


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

Meshuggeth said:


> I see a repeat of Leben vs Martin. Leben will get beat in the stand up but will come out of nowhere with a huge shot that will drop Bisping.


Sig bet?

Bisping is gunna handle this cry-baby.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

I've refrained from posting in this thread for the longest because I like both fighters equally and hate to see either of them lose. If I had to choose who I honestly thought would win though, I would have to go with Bisping, late 1st or early 2nd. Chris has been looking better each fight and I think his time in Hawaii will have paid off very well for him but I do not think he is ready for Bisping caliber yet.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Leben is better mentally than Bisping, although i see one of my favs Bisping taking this.
I believe Bisping is only just settling into the fact he is a UFC fighter and perhaps the last two wins will give him the confidence to carry on developing as he has, if indeed he does beat Leben, well then i can see him being willing to take on the likes of Macdonald who would be a huge test at MW.


----------



## MMA-king widows (Aug 16, 2008)

that sucks that machida is no longer on the card, been waiting for that fight for a while. I think that the Vera/Jardine fight will go the distance, and jardine will come out with the win. the leben/bisping fight is definitely goin to be a war, to close to call


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Machida scratched from UFC 89...BOOOOOOOOOO!*

...I have been waiting for Machida & Silva to meet for a year, and now they take Lyoto off the card? To me, that was the most anticipated fight for the whole event. Machida said they haven't found an opponent for him so he'll have to fight on another event. Ha!...I think Joe Silva asked some people and they probably said "Hell no I'm not fighting that guy"...lol! Nobody has figured out how to fight Machida yet. His elusive Karate style attack is very unique. He has excellent faints, moves in & out very well. Lyoto has great foot movement as well. His striking is top notch also. When he finds openings he attacks aggressively. I bet Rich Franklin won't fight Machida again after getting KO'd by The Dragon. He completely outclassed Tito when they fought. Tito was right about one thing "Lyoto Machida is a great fighter and has a bright future ahead of him in the UFC."


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Grotty said:


> Leben is better mentally than Bisping, although i see one of my favs Bisping taking this.
> I believe Bisping is only just settling into the fact he is a UFC fighter and perhaps the last two wins will give him the confidence to carry on developing as he has, if indeed he does beat Leben, well then i can see him being willing to take on the likes of Macdonald who would be a huge test at MW.


Actually I think Leben is more of a threat to Bisping than Macdonald. Bisping TDD is goo and his scrambling to get back up with out receiving any damage is excellect. On the other hand J-Mac's striking is average and is take downs are pretty poor. At least Leben can beat Bisping standing (i don't think he will but he can). Bisping would beat Macdonald by being the one to control where the fight would take place.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Bisping KO 2nd round..


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

To me Bisping is on a whole nother level than leben. I hope he creams him.


----------



## Agent Orange (Mar 19, 2007)

:laugh:


TERMINATOR said:


> To me Bisping is on a whole nother level than leben. I hope he creams him.


Well, tbh that is the case im most of Lebens fights :laugh:. I like both fighters but I will be rooting for Leben in this one. I like the change he has made of himself. But either way, I hope its f****** balls to the wall awesome :cool02:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Sokoudjou vs. Cane should be pretty good. 

I hope Leben comes out and surprises me, but it probably won't happen.


----------



## FRANKLINGIRL (May 27, 2008)

I too hope that Bisping brings the heat to this fight. I do think it will be a great fight. I've never been a big fan of Leben so I'm all for Bisping winning this fight.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Routing for Leben!
But i think that Bisping by decision.


----------



## carlosevenos (Sep 17, 2008)

i think u could almost flip a coin. Leben seems really one dimensional. I think this is bispings first real test. Bisping hasnt been knocked out yet, and i think maybe he could hold it out. None of these fighters are close to a title shot after this, and need more fights against top people. I have no idea how this can be seem as a main event. I think leben really needs to win this, if he wants to step up the middleweight ladder again, and gain recognition. I feel bisping will probably take it by unanimous decision


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

leben, silva, vera.


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

TERMINATOR said:


> To me Bisping is on a whole nother level than leben. I hope he creams him.


IDK about that, i see it going to Leben. He's got the better tools to win the fight. He's got the knockout power in both hands, a solid chin, and good submissions...even though he rarely uses them. I see going to Leben either by KO, TKO, or SD.


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

Good stuff guys. I like your reasoning.

Here's our thoughts on the 5 main fights.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

carlosevenos said:


> i think u could almost flip a coin. Leben seems really one dimensional.


Leben actually has a pretty good ground game.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

cabby said:


> *Sokoudjou vs. Cane should be pretty good.*
> 
> I hope Leben comes out and surprises me, but it probably won't happen.


I am too, I am actually having a hard time picking that fight and won't be surprised if Cane wins.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Sokky vs Cane's an interesting fight. It's hard to pick a winner, actually, but my Sokky nuthugging causes me to pick him.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Someone is gonna get railed man:thumbsup:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wow..the size difference b/w wain and carwin is going to be crazy

http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/neil-wain-20121

http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Shane-Carwin-14013


----------



## TheDukeofFluke (Sep 12, 2008)

I got leben beating bisping thiago got hurt so thats over. In s shocker I think Veras gonna tko Jardine hopefully he left that Reese Andy fight behind him. Canes gonna sub Soko with a RNC Lytles going down and Davis is gonna own British guy


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Why would Vera beating Keith Jardine be a shocker?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> Why would Vera beating Keith Jardine be a shocker?


I am trying to figure that out too. I have a question, if Jardine never fought Chuck and beat him would you guys even consider putting him in the top ten? I don't dislike him or anything but I don't know if I would.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, he did beat Forrest Griffin, so I could see people ranking him in the lower 10.


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

...but he did beat chuck


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

What the hell is going on with Machida? Is he fighting or what? Vs who?


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

pretty sure thiago pulled out because of an injury so machida pulled out as well..somebody correct me if im wrong. but why the hell does UFC.com still say machida is fighting thiago?


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

At least the Shane Carwin fight is on the main card now.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

Why is Leben goin for the Rob Schneider look? Haha on www.ufc.com he looks just like him in the interview section growin his mini-fro out. I say Bisping takes this one fairly easy, much faster and more explosive. I think leben is more powerful 1 punch KO power but I see him getting worked...and for the record I do not like Bisping


----------



## cyrusking (Sep 26, 2008)

FunkYou said:


> Bisping is gonna beat Leben and the Taylor / Lytle Fight will be FOTN


I don't understand. Why Bisping needs to fight Henderson before getting a shot at Silva? I like Danny but I rather see someone else challenge Silva before he retires.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

So where are all the promo's for UFC 89. I always see commercials for Silva vs Cote, but I have yet to see one on Spike for Bisping vs Leben. I would think they would wanna hype up a card like this as much as possible. It's not loaded with its biggest stars so it needs to promote a little more


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

screenamesuck said:


> So where are all the promo's for UFC 89. I always see commercials for Silva vs Cote, but I have yet to see one on Spike for Bisping vs Leben. I would think they would wanna hype up a card like this as much as possible. It's not loaded with its biggest stars so it needs to promote a little more


its all about money, bro. the bisping leben fight is free on cable, so they dont wanna waste a bunch of money promoting it when they arent gonna sell any PPVs. think about it...


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

carlosevenos said:


> I have no idea how this can be seem as a main event.


Bisping is the new direction for the UFC abroad, it makes since to headline Bisping and start putting him in a position to represent the UFC accordingly. It makes perfect sense to me, besides, these guys have paid their dues and deserve to be headliners for a night and showcase their skills.


----------



## limitufc (Oct 3, 2008)

*Give Bisbing his Due!*

As far as many are concerned, Rashed Evans and Bisbing tied.

When in the world are they going to let Michael Bisbing have some good fights?

When are they going to give him his big shot? How many people does he have to beat?


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

limitufc said:


> As far as many are concerned, Rashed Evans and Bisbing tied.
> 
> When in the world are they going to let Michael Bisbing have some good fights?
> 
> When are they going to give him his big shot? How many people does he have to beat?


Dude I like Bisping and hate Rashad but he got owned in that fight I was very surprised it was a split decision. 

It was a blessing in disguise though as Bisping at MW looks so much better than he did a LW so much faster with crisper movement.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I wouldn't really say he got owned in the Rashad fight. He did lose, no doubt, and why that was a split I'll never know, but Bisping showed some solid takedown defense and didn't take a boatload of damage. Jason Tan got owned against Dong Hyun Kim. Bisping didn't get owned against Rashad. 

But I do agree that it was a blessing in disguise. Bisping looks so much better at MW.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

I really hope Leben can pull the upset. I dont see it happening but I have always liked Chris Leben so...


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

I really hope Leben can pull the upset. I dont see it happening but I have always liked Chris Leben so...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I wouldn't consider Leben beating Bisping an upset, since Chris has much better wins at that weight and is a solid opponent.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Damone said:


> I wouldn't consider Leben beating Bisping an upset, since Chris has much better wins at that weight and is a solid opponent.


I was only referring to the bookies and what appears to be the more common opinion on this forum and where i live.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Is the card up to date?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

BhamKiD said:


> its all about money, bro. the bisping leben fight is free on cable, so they dont wanna waste a bunch of money promoting it when they arent gonna sell any PPVs. think about it...



Sure money is one thing, but if they don't get the ratings for their shows on spike then they can't keep showing them and if they don't advertise then people won't know its on.


----------



## Reese_Hollywood (Oct 6, 2008)

Leben -- TKO 2nd round.
Vera -- Unanimous Decision
Rameau Sokoudjou -- knock out 1st round
Chris Lytle -- submission 2nd rd.
Paul Kelly -- Unanimous Decision
Dan Hardy -- Unanimous Decision
Shane Carwin -- Knock out 2nd round
David Bielkheden -- Unanimous Decision
Sam Stout -- TKO ref stoppage


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I hate to say it, but Bisping will probably take this by UD. 
Unless Vera's cardio has changed from his last fight, Jardine by herky jerky UD. 
Rameau Sokoudjou TKO round 2. 
Chris Lytle by submission, not sure what round. 
Marcus Davis TKO round 1.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i hope so much leben can win this fight i dont care how i just hope he wins...a KO would be nice


----------



## lavatron (Oct 9, 2008)

a think Bisping will win on the nite but he will struggle t put leben away that dude has head like a rock hel eek out a decision... am lookin forward t silva machida the most a cant c that goin the distance, al give that 1 t machida jus cos ov his tight counterpunch style silvas goin t walk on2 a few bombs..... FON has t b lytle taylor if they stand an bang.....


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

My UFC 89 Picks

So UFC 89 is coming up. The card is actually a pretty decenet card and I cant wait to see Bisping vs Leben.

Michael Bisping vs Chris Leben 
I think that Michael Bisping will put up a good fight. Hes a pretty well rounded guy the only thing that people question is his ground game but that wont come into play this fight because Leben is no submition super star. This fight could go one of two ways. Bisping controling the fight and pushing the pace and squeezing out a decision over Leben or Leben getting a knock out out of no where some where in the fight. I think that Leben will be able to pull off the KO win. Leben has changed his life style recently and concentrated more on fighting. From what Ive been reading in interviews is that Leben is ready for this fight and has been ready since the last time they were supposed to square off. Leben has a good chin and I dont see Bisping knocking him out any time soon. The longer the fight goes on the bigger the chance Leben will be able to knock him out. Leben is known for his KO power and I think thats what is going to get him the win in the end.

Keith Jardine vs Brandon Vera
Brandon Vera was a stud in the HW division untill he went up agaist two very tough opponents in Tim Sylvia and Fabricio Werdum. I thik that he will do a lot better in the LHW division and will be able to take out keith Jardine. Vera has a lot of talent and is pretty well rounded like Bisping. I just dont think Jardine will be able to finish him off or develop a good game plan for him. Vera is going to go in there and he is going to out work him. I think he will end up winning by KO or TKO.

other picks.
sodoku will win as well as sam stout


----------



## Shredder (Mar 30, 2007)

I had the weirdest dream about this UFC event. First of all, I dreamt that Jardine KO'd Vera, but that wasn't the strangest this.
The UFC had decided to get rid of the octagon and replace it with a swimming pool! The fights were taking place underwater. I was thinking that it wasn't very safe and was a bit worried about Vera floating face down in the water after Jardine KO'd him.
Then another fight came on but I don't know who was fighting, every now and again, the fighters would be pulled out of the water on harnesses and had to continue the fight in mid air and then were dropped back into the water.
My head is messed up.


----------



## moonlightangel8 (Oct 10, 2008)

This is definitely going to be a great fight.


----------



## moonlightangel8 (Oct 10, 2008)

yes!!!


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

*Leben: 'I'll whack him once, then he'll be scared'*

http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/27118877/​


> Leben: 'I'll whack him once, then he'll be scared'​
> 
> Since first arriving on the worldwide MMA scene, Chris “the Crippler” Leben has been alternately cast as a fan favorite for his brutal knockout power, and as a villain for his outspoken nature as well as a few outrageous actions during his season on The Ultimate Fighter.​
> Leben made news earlier this year when he was jailed for a probation violation and forced to pull out of a scheduled fight with Michael Bisping. Leben served 20 days in Clackamas County (Ore.) after turning himself in to authorities. His original arrest came in 2005; afterward, Leben moved to Hawaii and tried to have his probation transferred there, but was unsuccessful. Earlier this year, he turned himself in on the violation in hopes of satisfying his case and procuring a travel visa, but was instead ordered to jail.​
> ...


I REALLLLLY THINK LEBAN WILL WIN.​


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

He's got more chance of taking a crap in the Queens handbag!


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I dont think there is any question who the more technically proficient striker is but Leben has ridiculous power and great conditioning and heart. They are both underrated on the ground and this fight is super awesome to me. Not the greatest main event IMO but in terms of being an almost guaranteed exciting fight this one is up there.


----------



## Throwdown565 (Jun 20, 2008)

I really hope this fight doesnt turn out to be boring, im slightly worried that both fighters could back off a little because they are too scared to make a mistake cause its on the bigstage...nahh leben wouldnt do that! WAR LEBEN!


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

Leban is not as big an underdog as you guys all think. Is Bisping going to knock him out?

thought so

Is Bisping going to submit him?

thought so

Now ask yourself the same questions about Leban. I do think Bisping is the favourite but this is a close one.


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

NATAS said:


> Leban is not as big an underdog as you guys all think. Is Bisping going to knock him out?
> 
> thought so
> 
> ...


I will do a sig bet for the bisping knockout! (am I mad or what?!)


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Leben is going to knock bisping's head off


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

You actually think Bisping will knock him out? ill be impressed if your right.

PM me the details if you want to make the bet.


----------



## Wanna-be (Apr 23, 2007)

L-E-B-E-N, Leben! Sorry, but grammar mistakes bothers me, especially when it comes to names. It's to me a lack of respect ;p. 

I'm rooting for Bisping, however I do think Leben will surprise him & us, with a vicious blow that sends Bisping to lala-land.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

well after this fight no one will be able to say Bisping's chin hasn't been tested. No one really knows if he'll pass or fail.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I actually think Leben may be right. After Bisbing got hit by Matt Hammil he tried to stay out of excahnges with him as well. I think if Bisbing gets rocked and the fight doesn't go right to the ground where he can have a chance to recover it could be disasterous for him.


----------



## jcsambo (Oct 8, 2008)

exciting to see machida fight again.


----------



## jcsambo (Oct 8, 2008)

love to see machida fighting again


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Man I hope Bisping knocks him the **** out, I can't stand Chris Leben...


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Bisping by Majority decision,


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Grotty said:


> Bisping by Majority decision,


One of the few who think this will go to a decision, do you think it will be an exciting fight or a boring fight that ends in decision?


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i know bisping isn't known for 1 punch ko power, but he definately has the skills stop leben. i think bisping will be too fast for leben, he'll be throwing fast punches and looking to throw some knees in the clinch. bisping is fighting in england, so he'll be looking to put on a great performance for his fans. i think bisping will get a tko victory in round 2.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

leben will chop his head off


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> One of the few who think this will go to a decision, do you think it will be an exciting fight or a boring fight that ends in decision?


Yeah I can definitely see it going to a decision if Bisping's controlling the fight, I just don't see where or how Bisping stops Leben unless it's on points. I hope it doesn't go to a decision though... Leben's loopy ass sleepers have found a place in my heart.

Good Interview +rep


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Wanna-be said:


> L-E-B-E-N, Leben! Sorry, but grammar mistakes bothers me, especially when it comes to names. It's to me a lack of respect ;p.


Know what bothers me? When people confuse spelling and grammar.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

lol some people try to hard...
war leben!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I gotta go with Leben on this one, he's the hometown boy. He went to high school just a couple of miles from my house. Conveniently my cold analytical side also has him winning. I think he has the power to KO Bisping and the jitz to avoid any subs himself, whereas I don't think Bisping has the power to put Leben out.

Leben via 3rd round KO.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Javelin said:


> Man I hope Bisping knocks him the **** out, I can't stand Chris Leben...


i used to feel the same way
but i believe him that hes a new person
and this is going to be an awesome fight


----------



## CChaos (Jun 5, 2008)

jcsambo said:


> love to see machida fighting again


Thiago Silva pulled out due to injury so Machida will not be fighting on Saturday.


----------



## MonkeyKing (Oct 13, 2008)

CChaos said:


> Thiago Silva pulled out due to injury so Machida will not be fighting on Saturday.


You're kidding right? I know a few days is _really_ short notice, but the UFC can't find a single fighter in their LHW stable willing to replace him?


----------



## dwn4THECOUNT (May 9, 2008)

i dont think bisping wants to stand with leben, i wouldnt be surprised if bisping has trained strictly on his jitz for this fight and wins it on the ground. 

btw for those who are gunna say bisping has no jitz to start with, hes been training jitz since the age of 14


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

*i saw on spikeTV that this will be playing for free on saturday night can somebody verify this?*


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

yes sir


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

I ******* hate bisping.Leben will knock his head off.I'll sig bet anyone


----------



## ufc4me (Dec 27, 2007)

is anyone in australia carrying this event?


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

dwn4THECOUNT said:


> i dont think bisping wants to stand with leben, i wouldnt be surprised if bisping has trained strictly on his jitz for this fight and wins it on the ground.
> 
> btw for those who are gunna say bisping has no jitz to start with, hes been training jitz since the age of 14


I thought he started at age 8 and quit at about 16. And then started doing kickboxing.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

yea but it does not mean he has a great jitz


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bisping trained in traditional jujitsu not BJJ when he was younger I think. He only started training BJJ for MMA.

I'd still probably give the edge in Jitz to him even though I've seen Leben work a decent rubber guard before. Slight edge in wrestling goes to Leben although Bisping did ok against Rashad so it's only slight. Standing I think everones calling it the same way. Technical edge and kicks go to Bisping but Lebens got more power and a better chin.

I'm liking this matchup TBH and I don't know who wins it.

From a personal viewpoint I'm on kinda on the fence aswell, I like both fighters but I'm not a ridiculously big fan of either. Just gutted I'm not gonna be there.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> One of the few who think this will go to a decision, do you think it will be an exciting fight or a boring fight that ends in decision?


The fight has the potential to be very exciting, the reason i see Bisping winning by majority is that he is going to fight a fast paced intelligent striking game, leben will get him down i have no doubt but Bisping has a underrated ground game and will outwork Leben and Leben will get fatigued that much quicker, i dont see Bisping intimdated like some others have inferred i just see him fighting his fight and not getting into stupid wild exchanges where Leben could KO him.


----------



## Wanna-be (Apr 23, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Know what bothers me? When people confuse spelling and grammar.


Heheh, at least I've got an excuse, since English isn't my first language. But there's no excuse when writing names wrong, apart from incidentally pressing the wrong buttons, but when it happens consistently on the other hand..


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

_Destruction_ said:


> I ******* hate bisping.Leben will knock his head off.I'll sig bet anyone



I'll call that - Bring it!!


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

_Destruction_ said:


> I ******* hate bisping.Leben will knock his head off.I'll sig bet anyone


ill take that bet , ive pm'd you, answer if your not scared lol:thumb02:


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

I have never really liked either fighter. However Leben seems to have grown up a little and i still for whatever reason don't like Bisping. So i'm gonna be rooting for Leben.


As far as who i think is going to win. I'm still kind of on the fence. 

I think it ends up 1 of 2 ways.

A) Bisping plays it smart and moves around and does alot of counter striking and keeps things very technical and gets the UD (would be very hard for him to lose a decision in england anyways.)

B) Bisping gets caught up with the energy from the crowd and tries to put on a show and stays in the pocket and tries to bang with Leben and gets knocked out.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Vikingpride said:


> I have never really liked either fighter. However Leben seems to have grown up a little and i still for whatever reason don't like Bisping. So i'm gonna be rooting for Leben.
> 
> 
> As far as who i think is going to win. I'm still kind of on the fence.
> ...


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

The British fans do your right but lets face it most people get a hometown advantage in the scoring unless its lopsided. And sometimes like in the case of Hammill even when it is lopsided they still favor the hometown boy. 

It wasnt a shot at the British mate it was just a statement of fact. Not all Americans in amaerica will get the advantage but an American fighting anyone else in his actually state or town of origin wold probably get an advantage in the scoring aswell. Its not allways the case but it does happen bro.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

From what i know about boxing (and thats not alot, apart from its usually a snooze-fest) it happens alot in boxing. MMA not so much, i think some judges just score things in a strange way. I dont like that a guy who takes someone down and deos nothing gets more credit than someone on his back pulling off submission attempts. but thats a whole different debate.

I think Bisping will be too quick for Leben in this bout, but both fighters should put in a good display. I'm not counting Leben out though.


----------



## vexred (Jun 9, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> The British fans do your right but lets face it most people get a hometown advantage in the scoring unless its lopsided. And sometimes like in the case of Hammill even when it is lopsided they still favor the hometown boy.
> 
> It wasnt a shot at the British mate it was just a statement of fact. Not all Americans in amaerica will get the advantage but an American fighting anyone else in his actually state or town of origin wold probably get an advantage in the scoring aswell. Its not allways the case but it does happen bro.


how do you get hometown advantage in the scoring when the one British judge gives the decision to Hamill and the two USA judges to give it Bisping?
:dunno:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

vexred said:


> how do you get hometown advantage in the scoring when the one British judge gives the decision to Hamill and the two USA judges to give it Bisping?
> :dunno:


Spot on vexred, I was just about to say that.

I am getting sick of all this unprovoked hate for bisping. he has made 1 very very little mistake by supposedly being disrespectful to matt hamill in which he wasn't and now everyone thinks he is a piece of ****. 

I think the Americans just don't like seeing a British person doing well in the UFC, I know its a bold statement but i just cant see why else you can hate him.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't think thats true, Bisping was pretty popular in the US before the Hamill fight. He did act like a prick after the fight but most fighters have had bad moments in their careers. What made it worse was that Hamill looked like a sad puppy or something after the fight, add to that the fact he's deaf and Bisping was in for some hate for sure.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

i wouldnt say its unprovoked hate. The way he handled himself after the Hammil fight is the equivalant to Karo's appearence of TUFF LOL

Anyways i dont hate him, I did think he was a dick for a while but i enjoy watching him fight.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Hammill was a dick also. But people dont hate on him. Possibly because he lost a decision which most people WANTED him to win? Possibly because he's deaf and nobody likes to hate on a deaf guy? I dont know. But the super hate for Bisping is over top i think.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah the hate Bisping gets is over the top but I think it's more casual fans than serious ones cos thats all they know him for.

Hamill was way more of a dick on TUF and for a while afterwards but Bisping didn't look all sad and helpless and isn't deaf so it didn't provoke as much hate as Bispings stupid comments did. Thats life I suppose.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I was wondering how Leben would react if he lands a couple of decent shots on Bisping, and they dont affect him? surely his confidence would drain pretty quickly, and i think his power is the only chance he has in this fight. any thoughts?


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know I think he has better wrestling aswell but it's pretty close. He's also been in there with some tough competition so I don't think it will faze him too much.

The more I think about this fight the more I'm really looking forward to It, I think it will be pretty competitive and for a change I don't really care who wins.

Normally I can't help but pick sides but in this case I like both fighters without being a huge fan of either so I can just sit back and enjoy the fight.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I was wondering how Leben would react if he lands a couple of decent shots on Bisping, and they dont affect him? surely his confidence would drain pretty quickly, and i think his power is the only chance he has in this fight. any thoughts?


lol trust me when leben lands ... bisping will be in hospital with major brain injuries


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I've just been reading that Leben is cutting alot of weight for this bout. Which could work against him in the later rounds. Also if he's coming in bigger than usual, he's surely going to be that little bit slower than usual too. And that could prove costly against Bisping, whose combinations have looked pretty quick and sharp since he's dropped to middleweight


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Bisping will win this. He's the better striker and Grappler IMO. Leben is good but not as good as Bisping to me.

Now Bisping fans stop being butt hurt about everything.

Bisping Haters just cut it out he had a bad moment when he trashed a guy who was a complete dick to him.


----------



## Wanna-be (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol. I just watched the Bisping - Leben in - depth video on the official site. Why do they put subtitles on what Bisping's saying? Are americans really so dumb they don't get the British accent? He he.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone know what time this will be starting Live American Eastern time? I'd like to hunt for a stream while it's playing live.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

3pm I believe


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wanna-be said:


> Lol. I just watched the Bisping - Leben in - depth video on the official site. Why do they put subtitles on what Bisping's saying? Are americans really so dumb they don't get the British accent? He he.


Americans do that whenever someone foreign is speaking, no matter how clear their english is, it's pretty weird.

Leben is gonna KTFO Bisping.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Hope Chris lands some very big shots to end the fight


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

There have been a lot of nut shots tonight lol


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Use the spoiler tags for now guys.


----------



## Bisping2K7 (Nov 17, 2007)

I must have missed the bit of Leben KOing Bisping.


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Just to attempt to clear things up the reason I don’t like Bisping has nothing to do with him being British, nor does it have anything to do with him taking shots at a deaf guy or w/e. To be honest there is no real incident that sticks out to me that is the reason for my dislike. I just don’t care for the guy. Might sound like a stupid thing to say, but I’m sure others have been in the situation where they just didn’t like someone and they didn’t really know why.

For my Comments on how it would be hard for Bisping to lose a decision in England came off a little wrong I guess or at least misconstrued. I wasn’t trying to imply some kind of conspiracy against American fighters by the judges in England. I was simply trying to say that with the crowd behind their native fighter it’s sometimes very hard to go against the local guy. I mean when the local guy (fan favorite) hits or does something to the opposing fighter the crowd goes nuts and I’m sure the judges can’t help but here that noise and think that they might have done more damage then they actually did. It also might seem like the local guy was in control of the fight because the crowd was so loud. This isn’t just in England either it’s difficult for foreign fighters to get the decision over American guys in the US. It's not an intentional thing it's just a result of the atmosphere in the arena. 

By the way just for the record I’m the last guy to ever participate in a USA…….USA…….USA chant during a fight. The region where they live has little to do with my like or dislike for them. 

Also I’m in no way trying to piss off the country of England because well let’s be honest they do have some of the most beautiful women in the world (keeley hazel, Lucy Pinder). Maybe that’s why they produce so many good fighters to impress the chicks?( see Brazil).


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

_Post Deleted_


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Wanna-be said:


> L-E-B-E-N, Leben! Sorry, but grammar mistakes bothers me, especially when it comes to names.


Why make them then...? ;-)


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I want Leben to win, but that's most because I don't want him to go on the wagon again, then again if you're going to cope with a loss by drinking, you were never really off the wagon to begin with. Bisping, in my opinion, is going to win no matter where it goes, I just hope Leben deals with this in a constructive manner.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I gave the fight to leben by a good margin.

And this was true, leben hit him a few times and bisping ran like a bitch most of this fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Bisping definitely didn't want to stand and bang with Leben, but I think that shows big time respect for Leben's power. Why stand and bang with a man whom you know will likely take you out when you can dance around him and pick him apart every time he comes in for a shot? That said, I was cheering for Leben. He's definitely matured, and it's hard not to like the guy. Bisping, however, was just too light on his feet, tonight. Still, it wasn't the one sided domination that I'm seeing on some sites. Leben's face was a little worse for wear, but I don't think Bisping made a fool out of him by any means. Entertaining fight. Bisping silenced a few critics, and Leben showed heart and maturity that most young fighters don't have. Props to both.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Well I have a lot more respect for Bisping. I really think he can make a run for the title now. I can't even think of who he should fight next other then Silva.


----------



## Zarlok (Jul 8, 2008)

I was confused. Was this supposed to be an MMA fight? All I saw was a guy running around in circles and another one chasing him around. Where I'm from we call this a marathon or even a mugging. But apparently it's a an NMA fight in ye olde ingerlund.

LOl. "NMA" was a typo, but I guess its appropriate "no martial arts".


----------



## Gutz (Aug 16, 2008)

Zarlok said:


> I was confused. Was this supposed to be an MMA fight? All I saw was a guy running around in circles and another one chasing him around. Where I'm from we call this a marathon or even a mugging. But apparently it's a an NMA fight in ye olde ingerlund.
> 
> LOl. "NMA" was a typo, but I guess its appropriate "no martial arts".


If you had to fight someone with an iron hand and chin, would you want to get into a punching contest with him to see who falls first? Bisping stayed active enough as well, landing pretty clean shots.


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Bisping definitely didn't want to stand and bang with Leben, but I think that shows big time respect for Leben's power. Why stand and bang with a man whom you know will likely take you out when you can dance around him and pick him apart every time he comes in for a shot? That said, I was cheering for Leben. He's definitely matured, and it's hard not to like the guy. Bisping, however, was just too light on his feet, tonight. Still, it wasn't the one sided domination that I'm seeing on some sites. Leben's face was a little worse for wear, but I don't think Bisping made a fool out of him by any means. Entertaining fight. Bisping silenced a few critics, and Leben showed heart and maturity that most young fighters don't have. Props to both.



Great post

Yeah it seemed like Bisping deff had the right gameplan kind of seemed to want to fight it much like florian fought Huerta. However it seemed like Bisping wasn't quite as effective as Florian was (Bisping seemed to be running away half the time). A few times i thought Bisping could have been a little more aggressive and thrown some combo's. i also thought it was a fairly close fight, but Bisping won. 

Overal i thought Bisping had a great gameplan, but at times he was just avoiding all contact rather then countering it.

Yeah it's good to see Leben has grown up and got his life in check. At the end i was actually kind of worried he might have been attacking Bisping, but instead he congratulated him. Really showed maturity.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

My goodness people, use spoiler tags. Your not in the official thread and some people might of had to work tonight and couldn't watch this until the midnight showing


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

the fight has been aired on spike...and it was on tape delay. there's no point of putting up spoiler tags


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

some people PM'd me saying they couldn't watch it till the later show. We posted a link saying use spoiler tags so they weren't expecting to see spoilers. Just trying to help them out. This event is weird because of the tape delay thing. I'd say wait atleast till the next day just in case to be considerate to the ones who worked late. Use the official thread just in case.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I went ahead and merged it with the official thread so there are no more complaints from people who haven't seen it  No more spoiler tags now


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

can't respect anyone who fights to win a unanamous decision... chris leben is one scary guy


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Zarlok said:


> I was confused. Was this supposed to be an MMA fight? All I saw was a guy running around in circles and another one chasing him around. Where I'm from we call this a marathon or even a mugging. But apparently it's a an NMA fight in ye olde ingerlund.
> 
> LOl. "NMA" was a typo, but I guess its appropriate "no martial arts".


If Bisping didn't do anything then why did Leben's face look like someone shoved it into a wood chipper?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I think his face was bloody from pushing the pace and chasing bisping, while Bisping left his jab out for Chris to run into. I hope Bisping doesn't turn into another Machida, and they both get a belt.... that would be scary :confused05: Then they'd need to allow handcuffs, so you could handcuff them to the cage and make them fight. Dont get all mad, I like Bisping, but if Leben backed up during the fight, they woulda backed into each other.


----------

